# My Turtles History



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

So I am developing this thread more for a personal database and to savor memories. Although, I do hope you enjoy my images and if you have any questions, just ask. I have been wanting to do this for awhile but haven't gathered the pictures up until now.
So, again...

*WARNING:* This thread is going to be PICTURE HEAVY!


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

-- In 2009 -- 
I purchased a turtle. My girlfriend and I ended up naming him Crush. He was awesome. He stood apart from the other turtles because the Mississippi Map Turtles, Sliders, box turtles, and cooters always tried to snap at me. When I presented my hand to Crush, he used his head to crawl up onto me. I thought it was so cool. I lost $300.00, but gained an awesome friend.


















After I got the whole tank setup.


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

I changed my substrate a lot. I ended up doing sand. 
PROs - My turtle could burrow. It was softer for the fish to sleep in. It looked natural
CONs - The sand destroyed my in-tank pump system. Poop sat on top of the sand.

HAHA! My turtle and my pleco when they were young. They love each other!


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

-- In 2010 --
So, everyone(In terms of my pictus catfish, my common pleco, and Crush) was outgrowing this tank by a LONGSHOT! I had to grow. 

I decided I would get a 40 Gallon Breeder and exchange everything in the tank.
P.S. - Haha, found out the crawfish was eating my fish, I fed him to my friends adult puffer  I'm twisted..

First setting the tank up. I first spent $80 on mixing regular sand with that black sand. Oh, it ended up a mess and I trashed it ALL. I tried it all over again but with just regular sand.









This is once I transferred everything:

























*QUESTION*: Does anyone notice a strange creature in there?


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

Here is another picture but of a completely different configuration.









My pump couldn't handle the sand anymore so I got rid of it. I then decided that I would go and get rock.


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

-- In 2012 --
My tank was starting to get too small, once again, I went out and tried to find another aquarium that could house my Crush.
I finally found it! A 90 Gallon aquarium for sale on Craigslist. Bought it for $80.00
It needed some TLC so I jumped on the offer and began fixing the tank.

This is it on the way home in my truck 









My dad washing it out, we had to scrub, scrub, scrub this thing!









I tore out ALL the caulking and discovered the BUILT ON date 
Think my warranty is still good?!


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm finished for the time being. Let me know what you think!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Very nice! What did you do with the first tank? Ive wanted one like that for a little leopard gecko haha.


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

majerah1 said:


> Very nice! What did you do with the first tank? Ive wanted one like that for a little leopard gecko haha.


Haha, i sold it to a guy who came back from Florida. He apparently caught some lizards.


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

So the final outcome; my turtle went from a 20 gallon tank with it filled up to 3 inches @ the petstore to a 10 gallon exoterra filled all the way. He went from a 10 gallon tank all the way to a 90 gallon. I'm sure he's happy!


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

Here is his current living arrangement:
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f45/90-gallon-planted-tank-build-39993.html


----------

